# So I heard you can edit?



## Devious Bane (Feb 20, 2009)

Stfu, everyone rips off something at one point in time.
Simple poll: What do/did you normally used whenever you edit/edited visual material?

Myself-MS Paint or Paint.NET, because whenever I edit something, it's normally a printscreen.


----------



## N35544 (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually only edit my photos, photoshop


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

MS Paint.  It's kinda easy to use as far as resizing and what not.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2009)

Photoshop. Where else can I get such AMAZING LENS FLARE MAGIC?


----------



## Katastrofeas (Feb 21, 2009)

I was a heavy photoshop user when I was drawing digital, but now that I switched to traditional materials, I just use gimp to crop and tweek levels after I scan.


----------



## Sonata (Feb 21, 2009)

Photoshop, it has a lot of useful and good working tools...and well, editing photos/images is what it is made for.
(It came with my tablet, else I probably wouldn't have it, though)


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 21, 2009)

I just use Paint.NET.  It is free, easy to use, and does about everything that I require.  Yes, there are better programs out there, but I do not really want to spend money on something like that.  Paint.NET is enough for me.

[EDIT]  I do need to invest in a tablet, though.  Using the mouse is very _very_ difficult and frustrating.  At least for me...


----------



## Stained (Feb 23, 2009)

I love photoshop, I mean, how many other softwares can you do stuff like this 
Shop 1
and this
Shop 2
Mind you, also helps if you got a lot of patience.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to photoshop tons of things in photoshop.

Then I stopped making OC on /b/ cause it was pointless.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2009)

Stained said:


> I love photoshop, I mean, how many other softwares can you do stuff like this
> Shop 1



Paint Shop Pro and the like, but that's missing the point.

The point is: D:


----------



## Stained (Feb 26, 2009)

What do you mean with D: ?
Don't you think it's good? *puppy eyes*
Just wish I could put my photo edits like that on FA, but way too scared of those posting rules about photo manipulations. On one hand I skimmed over someone's page that put all his stuff on dA because he got warnings he didn't edit out enough human skin (please don't ask me who it was, it was like a week ago and I never remembered his name), and on the other hand you get ironhorse's FA page where his work is mostly if not all just manipulations of human skin.
So just to play it safe, I make my photo edits/manipulations, and keep them away from FA. The rules on that is just too confusing for me.

edit: sorry about that, was getting way off topic, back to the poll!


----------



## Diego117 (Feb 26, 2009)

I mainly use photoshop to edit and color my drawings. I like to do line art in Flash though.


----------



## krisCrash (Feb 27, 2009)

Advicedog generator site ONLY


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Feb 28, 2009)

I most edit with Photoshop.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 28, 2009)

Stained said:


> Mind you, also helps if you got a lot of patience.


I would for the program, but that and these decaying layers of circuits aren't easy covered by patience.
Paint.NET lags a bit for me too, and even MS Paint farts every now and then.
So yeah, I would use that PS any given day, but I like to live my life without a half blank screen.
That's not my life.


----------

